# diawa BG's



## kempshark (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I just picked up a BG5000 for $92 delivered.......now I just have to get a rod for it and get it spooled up with some 50lb braid (going to be used for pier fishing grouper, tossing baits to tarpon and maybe a little offshore duty as well). Picked up a BG3500 for the buddy for $84 delivered.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

topnative2 said:


> Just an FYI----the prices have gone down on ebay regarding the BG-s.... under $90 3day delivery
> picked up a 3000 and 2 /4000 free delivery



I just picked up a vintage/new BG30 and a VIP gold rod at a silent auction for $7. Do you guys know the quality of these?


----------

